# Vids on Making Scenery



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

there are quite a few instructional vids on making superb scenery on youtube.
all free!! i didn't look too close yet but they look excellent. i'm going to save it for my next build. mj
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=hobby+scenery


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

This guy is good!! Really good!! I did see a portion of his videos before, but didn't see the foam shaping and painting stuff. An excellent tutorial on scenery from start to finish and a wealth of great information. I really wish I dug deeper before starting my table as I would have avoided a ton of mistakes that I now need to redo. Thanks for bringing this link up MJ. I probably would have made the same mistakes twice!! Look out pink foam!!! I'm coming to get'cha!! LOL :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

No time to dig for it now ....gotta blast off for work.

Somewhere's we got a foamscape thread. Might even be mine....but I have slept since then.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*It's as easy as...*

1 , 2, 3.... (it really is).... and you can take it as short or as far as you want. nd


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Those videos are very impressive, all the way down to the backdrop painting. That's a fantastic resource if you are looking to jump into scenery creation, which I highly recommend. I recommend getting a book too, both for the descriptions and formulas, but also the visuals that you can study at your leisure. 

One thing to keep in mind when building up a scenic slot car track is that, unlike model trains, the scenery has to be able to withstand repeated impacts from flying cars. Some of these issues can be addressed via scenery placement (think inside of turns), some can be managed by creative materials usage (think soft), and some can be taken care of with barriers that fit with the theme you are trying to create (think crash walls and catch fences). It's one of many subtle nuances that make a scenic'd slot car track so unique and exciting to build.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

AfxToo said:


> One thing to keep in mind when building up a scenic slot car track is that, unlike model trains, the scenery has to be able to withstand repeated impacts from flying cars.


not the way i drove my trains when i was a kid!!! i loved a great train wreck. mj


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> not the way i drove my trains when i was a kid!!! i loved a great train wreck. mj



LOL!!! I hear ya mj!!! Not that tickled about them like I was way back then, now they're just a minor inconvenience... :thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

my favorite was running my lionel trains backwards to see how long it took to derail!lol...


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

[email protected] said:


> not the way i drove my trains when i was a kid!!! i loved a great train wreck. mj


Push that transformer throttle all the way up and let her go. Whoo woo!....:devil: rr


----------



## moondoggy (Feb 9, 2009)

tjd241 said:


> 1 , 2, 3.... (it really is).... and you can take it as short or as far as you want. nd


man that came out great.


----------

